# Just call me PalletMan!



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

So there I was taking the scenic route to my local Big Box store when I spotted several pallets out behind a store waiting to be picked up. They were leaning against the wall along with a buch of knocked down cardboard boxes.

The biggest one was 6 foot long x 4 foot wide with mostly 6 inch wide oak boards a little over 1/2 inch thick. The 2 x 4's were white pine! So I now have 5 2x4 x 4 footers for free. The most amazing thing is it was assembled with staples. Didn't take but a couple of minutes to dismantle it. It will take a lot longer to get the staples out of the boards but I have been pretty lucky so far getting them to back out enough to get a grip with a pry bar or pliers.

Hopefully, I will be able to save some of the boards and find something small to build with 3/8" finished pieces.

The second pallet was a booger with the twisted nails but I got it apart. My Sawsall helped alot! 

Not sure what to do with the third one. It is about 24" square and apparently only used once. The wood is pristine rough Oak boards with pine 2 x's.

I will definitely take a close look for nails (or parts of nails) before I run any of this through the planer.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

My father in law used then and also went to the beach often looking for recycled boards.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Went by the pallet hangout today and there were five more. One of them another 6 footer. Still pulling nails and staples! :-( Not sure what I will make out of these...prolly firewood mostly.

There is some oak in a couple of the runners. Prooly save those for a rainy day!


----------



## mikeloveslife (Sep 28, 2012)

*pallets*

yep, i'm a pallet man too. i have customers who bring me pallets to my shop. 
unlimited uses
sawhorses
******* patio furniture
firewood and the like.
would like someone on the westside of town to take em off my hands for $2 a piece:an6:


----------

